# CHEVYCRUZE RS' Build Thread



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Cool. Ironically, I just got mine in the mail the other day. 

What other mods do you currently or are you planning to have?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

JLL said:


> Cool. Ironically, I just got mine in the mail the other day.
> 
> What other mods do you currently or are you planning to have?



Currently installed ZZP intercooler, injen intake, catback exhaust, zzp downpipe, and trifecta tuned. Soon as some warmer weather hits I will be installing the racer x manifold along with new #42 lbs injectors, new iridium sparks along with zzp ignition pack. future big turbo kit for the cruze i just want to upgrade from stock cams and zzp #72 valve springs if my turbo needs it, for a future bigger turbo 100% i would replace maybe even connecting rods and pistons all depends though. 
I really need to fix a transmission oil line leak I recently found before I do really anything but I dont think the manifold will change much on that side of things....Ill keep you posted JLL!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a new zzp billet wastegate as well just dont think ill be installing that on the stock turbo. Working with ZZP as we speak for their V3 kit, I like zzp and dont mind giving them my business they have helped so much over the years with this car I cant thank them enough!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ZZP just shipped out my fuel injectors will be getting them tomorrow and just waiting on the new aluminum intake manifold to get this turbo build going, I will post pics as they come weathers been ugly up here lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Just waiting on the intake manifold all parts from ZZP have just been arrived, it’s been -22 in Toronto past couple weeks went to visit the Cruze in the shed, she’s the only car that doesn’t stay in warmth


----------



## Lui (Apr 5, 2020)

any chance anyone in the bay area? i would love to cruise around with other Cruze enthusiast 




  








Chevy Front angle.jpg




__
Lui


__
Feb 5, 2021


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Lui said:


> any chance anyone in the bay area? i would love to cruise around with other Cruze enthusiast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I was in some Bay Area lol, post this in the general discussion category you’ll get more hits this is my build thread lol , nice looking Cruze btw


----------



## Lui (Apr 5, 2020)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I wish I was in some Bay Area lol, post this in the general discussion category you’ll get more hits this is my build thread lol , nice looking Cruze btw


right back at you lol love your wheels! are you on airbags?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Lui said:


> right back at you lol love your wheels! are you on airbags?


Nah, i bought coilovers back in 2013 I believe..... might upgrade to a newer style like the KW kit but thats after I finish everything else....lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Lui said:


> right back at you lol love your wheels! are you on airbags?


and you like the wheels ayyyyyyy hahah people either really like them or really hate them hahaha its salll good either way  one of my favourite rims I just had too, i like these on oldschool BMWs


----------



## Lui (Apr 5, 2020)

what coils do you have? my Cruze is on lowering springs now. I'm trying to build it into something fun to drive but not much done to it. I put an AEM intake, ZZP downpipe and that's all my performance lol. so far it's mostly been maintenance. just upgraded the spark plugs and coil pack.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

@CHEVYCRUZE RS have you owned your Cruze since new?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

JLL said:


> @CHEVYCRUZE RS have you owned your Cruze since new?


Yup ordered her in 2010 and got it beginning of 2011. Me and my dad love our cars and I drove a lot of great cars but something about the Cruze it has always felt right with me I will never get rid of it, coming from a big GM family as well haha


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Lui said:


> what coils do you have? my Cruze is on lowering springs now. I'm trying to build it into something fun to drive but not much done to it. I put an AEM intake, ZZP downpipe and that's all my performance lol. so far it's mostly been maintenance. just upgraded the spark plugs and coil pack.


I bought the DGR coil overs from austrilia when they first came out , I didn’t have many options back in 2012 but I have not had one problem with these coil overs LOVE THEM and first time trying this brand


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

That's pretty. 😍

How does it perform on the stock turbo?


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

What real difference does an aftermarket actuator make?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

JLL said:


> That's pretty. 😍
> 
> How does it perform on the stock turbo?


I drove it from my house to my parents house ( which is right next door to me lol ) so I didn't even see anything yet lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

landrystephane92 said:


> What real difference does an aftermarket actuator make?


Has a better firmer spring then stock turbo but ZZP doesn't recommend running ZZP actuator on their v3 turbos just something to keep in mind! Not really a HP gain mod just holds better boost for now with this trash turbo lol cant wait to get rid of it


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Racer X intake manifold comes tomorrow so I will keep you all posted on that as well!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Has a better firmer spring then stock turbo but ZZP doesn't recommend running ZZP actuator on their v3 turbos just something to keep in mind! Not really a HP gain mod just holds better boost for now with this trash turbo lol cant wait to get rid of it


Really? I have a ZZP actuator on my V3. They recommended it a year and a half ago. I just checked there website and they removed that recommendation since I bought mine.

That must be why I'm only making 240 HP.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

JLL said:


> Really? I have a ZZP actuator on my V3. They recommended it a year and a half ago. I just checked there website and they removed that recommendation since I bought mine.
> 
> That must be why I'm only making 240 HP.


Yup...crazy right, I thought the same!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

JLL said:


> Really? I have a ZZP actuator on my V3. They recommended it a year and a half ago. I just checked there website and they removed that recommendation since I bought mine.
> 
> That must be why I'm only making 240 HP.


hahhahahahahaha


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Racer X manifold is in !!! My kit is shown with the optional pcv kit racer x offers and of course in the LUV/LUJ family it’s a MUST lol


----------



## XjJunky (May 28, 2020)

That looks hella nice. Will be nice to see how it looks when you get it installed. Just orderd the water outlet from Racer X this morning.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

XjJunky said:


> That looks hella nice. Will be nice to see how it looks when you get it installed. Just orderd the water outlet from Racer X this morning.


Ya cant wait to install it, I will be providing a bunch of pics and write up on it soon enough!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Finally had some nice weather to swap the cars around. Made great progress With the new intake mani going in


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Looking good


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Prepping the Bosch42 lbs injectors


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

JLL said:


> Looking good


Thank you


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Sone updated pictures, had some time tonight to start reconnecting everything + OEM brake boost and pcv lines had to be modified but wasn’t all that bad, so far loving this kit install was very simple


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ADDED NOTE * I recommend using a long adapter when installing the fuel rail onto this manifold + racer x recommended using pipe dope instead of Teflon tape and I upgraded the racer x clamps to some other ones I had, I like these style stainless clamps better but any would work find it’s just a bit of oil flowing through these pipes anyways!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Working on some new fog lights used the factory housing and i mount these , I have the same light on my enduro and very pleased with lighting, couldn’t stand the factory bulbs they sucked lol I will be filling in the holes around the bulbs with some kind of metal or maybe a thin plastic piece cut out for each fog light. I will post pics once both sides are completed !


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Day 1 of new turbo install , ended up with a ZZP V3 Kit


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ZZP V3 turbo mounted and upon cleaning my old turbo out noticed a crack inside near the compressor wheel, found it funny because I never had any low boost issues, codes etc at least for my understanding lol, I am an electrician by trade so I am not too technical when it comes to this stuff but does make sense why I have excessive black “toot” in my exhaust / downpipe. Wipes off easy but for a car with 40,000 km it shouldn’t of been that bad? My theory is that extra air was getting sucked out when turbo temps are up and the housing is expanded , causing the air to create extra unburnt gas into exhaust. At this point I really don’t care but inspect your turbos !!! Install was super easy HIGHLY RECOMMEND PB BLASTER , you don’t need a lot but makes bolts super easy to take off! ZZP shipped unit out from Detroit to Toronto in 2 days with everything included which is a bonus nowadays !

P.S. I purchased all new OEM GM oil hoses and coolant hoses ( supply and return ) just for the heck of it, all my original Parts came off super easy thank god and not one broke as I saw multiple videos on YouTube with broken parts. the ZZP downpipe made install a lot easier !


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Shiney 

Did you buy that new?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

JLL said:


> Shiney
> 
> Did you buy that new?


Lol , yeah I ended up with the zzp only because I don’t have too much experience with a custom setup I am IN LOVE with your big turbo project JLL you don’t understand, she looks sweet in your engine bay I can’t stress that enough, and yeah I think I’ll be happy with this v3 didn’t want that much power just something different for this season haven’t been spending money on the Cruze lately lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Followed your steps and went with the ported compressor ZZP Only had 1 left in stock got super lucky


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

V3 kit installed fully tied in and just waiting on trifecta to send me an updated tune for the new turbo for some testing


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> V3 kit installed fully tied in and just waiting on trifecta to send me an updated tune for the new turbo for some testing


I tested mine some more today, the thing rips!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thebigzeus said:


> I tested mine some more today, the thing rips!


Im excited cant wait, honestly just got bored with the car and 100% will not sell it....ill keep you posted soon as I get her on the streets thank you !


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Found this cheap little diffuser on Amazon,hate the RS bumper and tried this out for now I’ll keep it lol


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice rear end 😏


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thebigzeus said:


> Nice rear end 😏


For $33 + free prime shipping….. I think so too 😅


----------

